# مقابلة مع العضو "واحد يفكر"



## ابوصـــــالح (19 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كما تم التنسيق في اجراء المقابلة في موضوع لقاءات مميزه مع اعضاء ملتقى الادارة الهندسية وادارة المشاريع المميزين 
.........................
نبذه عن الاخ العضو واحد يفكر
تاريخ التسجيل في الملتقى ... 10-12-2003
اجمالي المشاركات 14
ابرز المواضيع .. هوس التطعيج والبعد السادس في قسم العمارة والتخطيط
آخر نشاط للعضو كان في : 24-06-2007 03:22 AM 
واحد يفكر هو ..
طالب - دكتوراة في ادارة المشاريع - اسكتلندا
الإطار العام للبحث:إدارة المعرفة في المشاريع الإنشائية 
عينة البحث:800 شركة إنشائية (إستشارات هندسية ومقاولات) في بريطانيا
الشهادات السابقة: بكالوريوس عمارة, ماجستير إدارة مشاريع.
..............................................................
نبدأ الان طرح الاسئلة على اخينا الكريم "دعوة عامة لكافة الاعضاء والزوار" ونتمنى منه قبول الدعوة للمقابلة و سرعة الرد على الاسئلة المطروحة كي تستمر عجلة المقابلات.


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (19 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسئلتي للاخ الكريم واحد يفكر ..

اذكر ما لا نعرفه عنك وتعتقد انه يفيد في فهم شخصيتك واختصاصك وخبراتك؟

من الملاحظ انك عضو قديم في هذا الملتقى .. ولكن قليل المشاركات والمواضيع، فما هو السبب؟

رسالتك للماجستير كانت بعنوان " التاخير وأسبابة مع دراسة مقارنة بين هذه الاسباب في كل من المملكة العربية السعودية والمملكة المتحدة " هي من اكثر الرسائل العلمية تداولا في هذا الملتقى .. ما ذا يعني لك هذا؟ والى ما ذا تعزوا السبب في ذلك؟

بحثك الحالي لنيل درجة الدكتوراه يهتم بقضة ادارة المعرفة في المشاريع الانشائية .. ياريت لو تعطينا فكرة كيف تم اختيار هذا الموضوع تحديدا؟ كما ياريت لو تشرح لنا اهمية ادارة المعرفة في مشاريع التشييد؟ وما هي الضرورة او الفوائد المتوقعه من جراء تطبيقها في شركات المقاولات؟

ياريت لو تعطينا فكرة عن علاقة العمارة بتخصص ادارة المشاريع؟

اكتفي بهذا القدر "مؤقتا"... واترك المجال للاخوة الاعضاء لطرح اسئلتهم


----------



## واحد يفكر (19 يوليو 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اولا لكم جزيل الشكر على الدعوة, وقد كنت اتمنى ان تبدأ اللقاءآت بمن بمن هم أهل لها من الاخوة اصحاب الخبرات والمميزين في التخصص, وهم كثر في هذا المنتدى.



اذكر ما لا نعرفه عنك وتعتقد انه يفيد في فهم شخصيتك واختصاصك وخبراتك؟
متزوج ولي أصيل (سنة وثمانية أشهر) وإيلان (شهرين ونصف), ولدت في 10/08/1977 م.

حصلت على شهادة البكالريوس في العمارة من جامعة الملك عبد العزيز بجدة وذلك سنة 2002 م, 
كانت اخبار الخريجين من قبلنا محبطة, فالحصول على الوظيفة المرضية اصبح امرا صعبا, وليس هنالك متابعة لا جيدة ولا سيئة من قبل وزارة العمل لرواتب الموظفين, اضافة الى ان دور الهيئة السعودية للمهندسين في ذلك الوقت كان مقصورا على المجال التثقيفي, لذلك فقد كانت النية عندي مبيتة من قبل التخرج على مواصلة دراستي

كان من احلامي دراسة الماجستير في العمارة في مدرسة الـ AA في لندن, فتواصلت معهم, حتى كدت انتهي من مسألة القبول, لكن ظهر لي امر لم يكن في الحسبان, فقد اخبرتني الملحقية الثقافية السعودية بلندن ان المدرسة ليست معتمدة من قبل وزارة التعليم العالي السعودية. كان الخبر مثل الصاعقة علي, فالـAA هي اقوى مدرسة عمارة في بريطانيا وربما في اوروبا كلها, فكيف لا تكون معتمدة؟ اتضح لي ان الوزارة تعتمد على تقييم الـ RA2001 ومدرسة الـAA لم تقيم أصلا, حاولت ما بوسعي للفت نظر الملحقية الى الوضع ولكن كانت النتيجة "هذا هو النظام".

بعد ذلك بزغت فكرة التحويل الى ادارة المشاريع, استشرت غير واحد من اصحاب الخبرة ومن اساتذتي, فبدى لي ان ذلك افضل, فكل من حدثته ذكرني بان عمل المعماري متعب جدا والمقابل قليل. بينما الوضع أفضل بكثير في إدارة المشاريع. 

بدأت دراسة الماجستير في جامعة هيريوت وات في العاصمة الاسكتلندية أدنبره في اكتوبر 2003 وانتهيت منها في نفس الشهر 2004. كنت سعيدا جدا بالجامعة فبرغم انها خامس اقوى جامعة في بريطانيا في التخصص (عدد الجامعات البريطانية حوالي 200 جامعة) الا اني وجدت الدراسة فيها ممتعة ليست معقدة كما ظننت, وهنا اود الاشارة الى ان دراسة ادارة المشاريع تعتبر نزهة اذا ما قارناها بالعمارة, يختلف معي الكثير ممن دراسوا ادارة المشاريع, ولكن هذا هو رأيي. 

بعد الماجستير توقفت عن الدراسة ستة أشهر خلالها تزوجت, ثم عدت الى نفس الجامعة لاكمل الدكتوراة. 



من الملاحظ انك عضو قديم في هذا الملتقى .. ولكن قليل المشاركات والمواضيع، فما هو السبب؟
انا مقصر كثيرا في هذا الشأن ولعل الدراسة واهتماماتي بمتابعة تقنيات ادارة المحتوى والاخبار السياسية والتصوير من الاسباب لكن ربما يكون السبب الآخر خاصة فيما يتعلق بالمشاركة في منتدى العمارة هو ان المواضيع المعمارية ربما لا تشكل اهتماما للقارئ طالما كانت نصوصا فحسب, فالعماري يقدر كثيرا التصاميم والرسومات ولعل اطلاعه على تصميم واحد احب الى قلبه من اطلاعه على مئة صفحة مكتوبة. وليس لدي ما املكه ولي الحق في تحميله للمنتدى ومناقشته. اما ما يتعلق بما هو لي فان شاء الله تتهيئ الفرصة لاقوم بتصويره (موجود على لوح A1) ومن ثم تحميله للمنتدى



رسالتك للماجستير كانت بعنوان " التاخير وأسبابة مع دراسة مقارنة بين هذه الاسباب في كل من المملكة العربية السعودية والمملكة المتحدة " هي من اكثر الرسائل العلمية تداولا في هذا الملتقى .. ما ذا يعني لك هذا؟ والى ما ذا تعزوا السبب في ذلك؟
كما تعلمون فان رسائل الماجستير في العادة لا تكون متعمقة بشكل كبير والسبب يعود الى الفترة الوجيزة (اربعة اشهر) لعمل الرسالة. وعندما بدأت بالرسالة أخبرت بان ما اقوم به قد يستغرق وقتا طويلا لا املكه, خاصة ان البحث يقتضي عمل دراستين واحدة في السعودية والاخرى في بريطانيا, الا انني كنت متفائلا والحمد لله على التوفيق. والسبب الثاني في نظري هو ان المشكلة التي تطرق لها البحث هي متلازمة المشاريع الانشائية وتهم كل مختص. واخيرا وفقني الله في اختيار المنهجية الانسب لعمل تلك الدراسة فظهرت النتائج بصور مقبولة. وقد نالت الرسالة درجة الامتياز ولله الحمد. ورغم ان النتايج في المملكة كانت مخيبة جدا الا ان معرفة الاسباب قد يشجع غيري لبذل الجهد في التوصل الى الحلول.



بحثك الحالي لنيل درجة الدكتوراه يهتم بقضة ادارة المعرفة في المشاريع الانشائية .. ياريت لو تعطينا فكرة كيف تم اختيار هذا الموضوع تحديدا؟ كما ياريت لو تشرح لنا اهمية ادارة المعرفة في مشاريع التشييد؟ وما هي الضرورة او الفوائد المتوقعه من جراء تطبيقها في شركات المقاولات؟

سبب توجهي لادارة المعرفة في بحث الدكتوراة ناتج عن اهميتها الكبيرة في رفع مستوى ادارة المشاريع والشركات الانشائية, اضافة الى ان ادارة معرفة حقل جديد في الادارة وقليلة هي الدراسات التي تطرقت له في الشركات الانشائية, والدراسات التي تطرقت لدمج ادارة المعرفة مع المشاريع الانشائية تكاد تكون معدومة. وحديثي هنا خاص بدول العالم المتقدمة. اما ادارة المعرفة في العالم العربي فتطبيقاتها جدا محدودة ولا اعلم شركة انشائية في السعودية مثلا تستخدم ادارة المعرفة في ادارة شركتها فضلا عن مشاريعها الانشائية , لكن هناك حالات ربما لا تتجاوز اصابع اليد الواحدة تستخدم ادارة المعرفة في القطاعات الاخرى في المملكة, اذكر منها بنك التنمية الاسلامي (والذي قام بالتعاقد مع شركة بريطانية لتقوم بادارة المعرفة في الشركة), وشركة أرامكو.

رغم ان مشاريع التشييد تختلف في صفاتها باختلاف الحجم والمكان ونوع المشروع وغير ذلكك, الا انها تمر بمراحل متشابهة تقريبا. وعمل اي مشروع بلا شك سينتج عن الحصول على خبرات جديدة واستفادة من الاخطاء. حينها يكون من المناسب ادارة المعرفة للمشاريع حتى يتم الاستفادة من الخبرات والاخطاء في المشاريع القادمة بدلا من اعادة ابتكار حلول لمشاكل تم التعامل معها من قبل. وكما هو معلوم فان العامين في قطاع الانشاء كثيري التنقل, وخروج اي خبير من الشركة الانشائية يعني خروج كم كبير من المعرفة معه. 

لذا فدور ادارة المعرفة في مشاريع الانشاء يكمن ببساطة في تهيئة الجو المناسب لتبادل المعرفة بين افراد المشروع, وايجاد الطرق الامثل لذلك التبادل. اضافة الى تقرير الممارسة الامثل (Best practice) في كل عملية في المشروع وذلك بناءاّ على التجارب السابقة. أيضا تمكين اعضاء المشروع من الحصول على المعلومات التي يحتاجونها وبسهولة. وقد تحدث بعض كبار الكتاب في المجال الى ان الانسان العادي لا يستخدم الا جزء بسيط لا يتجاوز عشرة بالمية من المعرفة التي يمتلكها. وقال ليو بلات المدير التنفيذي لشركة اتش بي العالمية : if only we knew what we know, we would be three times more profitable اي يمكن ان نزيد من فائدتنا بقدر ثلاثة اضعاف لو كنا فقط نعلم ما نمتلكة من معرفة. وبالتالي فادارة المشاريع تساهم في تمكين المنظمة او المشروع من استخدام جزء اكبر من المخزون المعرفي الهائل للافراد في مهامها. وهناك أمور كثيرة ربما ليس المجال مناسبا لذكرها.



ياريت لو تعطينا فكرة عن علاقة العمارة بتخصص ادارة المشاريع؟
العلاقة كبيرة جدا, كون التخصصان يلتقيان في كل مشروع انشائي, فنجاح المشروع بشكل نسبي يعتمد على تحقيق متطلبات العميل, وتحقيق تلك المتطلبات من عدمه يكون في تصميم المشروع, ومهمة مدير المشروع الاكبر هي معرفة ما يريد العميل بصورة اوضح, فاذا كان مدير المشروع هو المعماري او لديه خلفية في العمارة وليس المعماري في هذا المشروع فاحتمالية تحقيق متطلبات العميل وربما بصورة افضل مما يريد العميل كبيرة جدا. وفي المقابل فمن واجبات مدير المشروع التوفيق بين جودة التصميم وجودة التنفيذ. وهناك جدل عن احقية مدير المشروع في ادارة فريق التصمميم من عدمة, فهناك من يقول ان العمارة هي فن بشكل اكبر, وبالتالي ليس من الانسانية ان يتدخل مدير المشروع في فرض مدة محددة لانتاج الفكرة او التصميمات المعمارية, فالفكرة قد تأتي مباشرة وقد تتاخر, وليس للادارة تأثير ايجابي علىيها بل ربما يكون لضغوط مدير المشروع تأثير سلبي على جودة التصميم. بينما هناك من يقول ان المعماري كالمهندس الانشائي والمساح والمقاول ومدير المرافق, اذا اعطي الوقت المناسب وعمل في ذلك الوقت فيفترض ان ينجز عمله. وربما يكون الصواب بين القولين. اخيرا من يسهل على المعماري ان يكون مدير مشروع اذا اكتسب المهارات الادارية, بينما الوضع أصعب بالنسبة لبقية المتخصصين في مجال الانشاء.


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (20 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
لقد اضهرت يا اخي فكرا عال
وحيث ان العمارة ليست من اختصاصي
لذا سوف يكون تابع للسبب في ترشيحك للمقابلة
وهو ببساطة 
كيف تفكر


----------



## العبد الفقير (20 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يعطيك العافية أستاذنا

يطيب لي أن أرحب بالدكتور الفاضل وفي هذه الفرصة الكبيرة أتوجه للدكتور بعدد من الأسئة

1) هل يتم الاعتماد في العمل في إدارة المشاريع على مصدران وهما pmp وفي بريطانيا أحد كتب المواصفات البريطانية BS أم هناك غير تلك المصادر يمكن الاعتماد عليها؟

2) يقال بأن علم إدارة المشاريع ليست علماً هندسياً بحد ذاته فهو علم رمادي لا يخضع للحسابات وللأرقام فقد تغيب فيه الدقة ولذلك تجد دائماً تباين في الاراء بين مدراء المشروع، ما هو رأيك في هذا الكلام؟

3) لكي يصبح الشخص مدير مشروع ما هي الخبرة والمعلومات التقنية الكافية التي تؤهله ليصبح مدير للمشروع ، هل يتطلب ذلك مدة كبيرة أم المعلومات الإدارية والخبرة الإدارية تكفي؟

4)ما رأيك في تقنين أكثر لإدارة المشاريع في منطقتنا بحيث أي قرار يتخذه مدير المشروع يكون محاسب وأن لا تكون المسألة رمادية ضبابية بل واضحة أشد الوضوح؟

5) هل تنصح بأخذ الاعترافات المهنية مثل pmp وغيرها أم تفضل الشهادات والبحوث الاكاديمية كالماجستير؟ 

6) الكثير من المهندسين يتجهون للإدارة وإدارة المشاريع فما هو السر؟ 


7) بصورة عامة أي التخصصات الهندسية أقرب لإدارة المشاريع؟ هندسة مدنية أم معمارية أم ميكانيكية أم كهربية ...الخ؟


8) بخبرتي المتواضعة أعتقد بأن أهم الأشياء في إدارة المشاريع هي طريقة عرض المشاريع والتسويق والدقة والتنظيم؟ هل توافقني على هذا الكلام؟


----------



## النائف (20 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارحب بالاخ ( واحد يفكر ) واتمنى له التوفيق واشكره على اجابة الدعوه 
بالنسبة لسؤالي هو متعلق برسالة الماجستير والتي عنوانها (التاخير واسبابة دراسة مقارنة بين المسببات في المملكة العربية السعودية وبريطانيا ) ، انا اعلم ان عينة البحث كانت على 800 شركة 
فاود معرفة كم النسبة التي حصلت الشركات في الممكلة في عينة البحث وماهو حجم تلك الشركات ( اي ماهو التصنيف التي تحملة وفي اي المجالات )
ثانيا : هل هناك ادارة مشاريع احترافية مطبقة في تلك الشركات ؟ وماهي نسبة شركات المقاولات العائلية في عينة البحث ؟
ثالثا: من المؤكد ان التاخير ليس بالضرورة ان يكون المقاول سببا رئيسيا فيه وانما هناك اسباب اخرى كثيرة ، اود ان تحدثنا عن اهم الاسباب التي تودي الى تاخير تسليم المشاريع في وقتها المحدد ؟ 
وشكرا لك ، مع التحية .


----------



## واحد يفكر (20 يوليو 2007)

حياك الله اخي العبد الفقير 

1) هل يتم الاعتماد في العمل في إدارة المشاريع على مصدران وهما pmp وفي بريطانيا أحد كتب المواصفات البريطانية BS أم هناك غير تلك المصادر يمكن الاعتماد عليها؟
الـ PMBOK)- Project Management Body of Knowledge) الصادر عن PMI (المانحة للشهادة المهنية PMP) و الـ BS 6079 تعتبر من أهم المراجع في إدارة المشاريع. لكن لا تقتصر المراجع المهمة على هذين المصدرين. فهنالك سلسلة من المراجع تصدر من الـ BS وRICS و CIB و CIRIA و CSI و ANSI وغيرها الكثير. بعض تلك المراجع تكون في ادارة المشاريع بصفة عامة والبعض الاخر متخصص في جزئيات محددة. وفي ظني ان قراءة الاوراق العلمية المنشورة في المجلات ذات السمعة مثل Construction Management and Economics و International Journal of Project Management و Engineering, Construction and Architectural Management , اقول قراءة الاورق العلمية لا يخلو من فوائد عظيمة والسبب ان الورقة هي خلاصة محكمة لدراسة ربما طالت سنة او اكثر (او ربما اقل من ذلك) وغالبا ما تكون عدد صفحاتها عشر وبالتالي فانت تقرأ نتاج جهد كبير في مسألة محددة وفي وقت يسير. اخيرا اود الاشارة الى ان كتاب Project Management: A Systems Approach to Planning, Scheduling, and Controlling لـكرزنر هو من افضل الكتب التي الفت في ادارة المشاريع وقد لقي قبولا واسعا على مستوى العالم فقبل سنتين تم اصدار الطبعة الثامنة منه!!, ويعتبر مرجع اساسي لكل مدير مشروع, فالكتاب ثري جدي ويتكون من 1040 صفحة. 



2) يقال بأن علم إدارة المشاريع ليست علماً هندسياً بحد ذاته فهو علم رمادي لا يخضع للحسابات وللأرقام فقد تغيب فيه الدقة ولذلك تجد دائماً تباين في الاراء بين مدراء المشروع، ما هو رأيك في هذا الكلام؟
بالتأكيد هي ليست علم هندسي فهي ادارة, وقد اختلف في امر الادارة هل هي علم يمكن اكتسابه ام انها فن لا حيلة فيه متى غابت الموهبة؟ وبعض الجامعات البريطانية تصنف الادارة على انها فن فتكون شهاداتهم BA و MA بدلا من الـ BSc والـ MSc ولكن قناعة تلك الجامعات متوسطة بين الرأيين, أي أن الادارة فن يمكن اكتسابه. وأينما كان الصواب فان وجهة نظري ان اهم عناصر الادارة وهي القيادة فن لا يمكن اكتسابه. ومن لم يكن قائدا بالفطرة فليس في أمره معضل, فقد أثبت الواقع بما لا يدع مجال للشك ان المدراء (بما فيهم مدراء المشاريع) قادرين على انجاز المهمات رغم غياب موهبة القيادة فيهم. وعلى افتراض ان ادارة المشاريع فن, فهذا لا يعني خلوها من المسائل التي ربما نتفق على انها علمية, وقد اشرت انت الى ذلك حين ذكرت علاقتها بالارقام, خاصىة فيما يتعلق بادارة المشروع المالية وحسابات الـ CPM. وحقيقة موضوعك هذا شيق واظن كثيرا من اعضاء المنتدى لهم وجهات نظر في هذا الشأن ونتوق لمعرفتها ولكن ربما في موضوع آخر.



3) لكي يصبح الشخص مدير مشروع ما هي الخبرة والمعلومات التقنية الكافية التي تؤهله ليصبح مدير للمشروع ، هل يتطلب ذلك مدة كبيرة أم المعلومات الإدارية والخبرة الإدارية تكفي؟
ليس لدي ما يفصل الامر في سوآلك ويشفي غليلك, ولكن لدي رأي لا يتجاوز أن يكون ظنا, وأحسبه من الظن الذي لا نؤثم عليه. اذا بدأ المعماري او المهندس بممارسة ادارة المشاريع (ليس بالضرورة كمدير مشروع) قبل دراستها فهو في ظني خاض تجارب اشبه ما تكون بالمعارك, لكنه هيء نفسه تماما لِان يصبح مدير مشروع ناجح, فحين يقوم ذلك الشخص بالدراسة بعد هذه الخبرة (وربما كانت متعبة) فان استيعابه لا يكون كمن درسها قبل ان يمارسها. فالمجرب وضعه افضل ممن يُنقل له. واقول ارتجالاً متى ما تهيأت الفرصة للمعماري او المهندس في الانضمام الى ادارة المشروع فليبادر ولا يوقفه ظنه أن المسألة تحتاج الى الكثير من المعرفة قبل ذلك. فلن يكون بالميدان بمفرده, ولا زلت من مبدأ الظن ارى انه بتجربته سيخرج بكم هائل من المعرفة (قد لا تكون ملموسة لديه بشكل كبير). لكن يجب ان يظهر منه حرص شديد لمعرفة ما يمكن معرفته لانجاز مهمته, هذا لان الفشل المطلق في ادارة المشروع انشائي تعني الخسارة الكبيرة, فمتى ما كانت المخاطرة كبيرة كانت المنفعة كذلك. وطالما كان المعماري او المهندس حريصا وجادا فسيسطيع بالتعاون مع فريق ادارة المشروع من انجاز مهامه.

لذلك فان وجهة نظري الظنية تقتضي عدم النظر الى المسألة على انها عند اكتساب "أ" و "ب" و "ج" فاني ساصبح مدير مشروع , وبديلا عن ذلك تكون المبادرة باكتساب المعرفة عن طريق الممارسة او الدراسة اضافة الى التقنية المطلوبة وسيأتي الوقت الذي يؤهل المعماري او المهندس ليصبح مديرا. قد يكون هنالك ترتيب افضل من الاخر, (كما بينت وجهة نظري في ذلك) ولكن البدأ بما هو مهيء هو الطريق الاسرع. ومعرفة ما يجب ان تكتسبة ستكون اوضح بعد المبادرة.



4)ما رأيك في تقنين أكثر لإدارة المشاريع في منطقتنا بحيث أي قرار يتخذه مدير المشروع يكون محاسب وأن لا تكون المسألة رمادية ضبابية بل واضحة أشد الوضوح؟
ليكن التقنين من اجل الارتقاء بمستوى ادارة المشاريع بدلا من اتخاذه وسيلة تبرر العقاب. وليكن على صورة مقاييس ومعايير مبنية على الممارسة الامثل من خلال التجارب السابقة. لكي يتم ذلك على مستوى الدولة فيجدر بالشركات الانشائية نفسها بالمبادرة بتقرير الممارسة الافضل من خلال تجاربها في مشاريعها. بعد ازدياد منشورات الممارسة الامثل ستجد الشركة نفسها مجبرة على اصدار مقاييس ومعايير الاجراءآت في مشاريعها والتي تبنى على الممارسة الامثل. حينئذ يمكن للجهة الحكومية المسؤولة اصدار مقاييس ومعايير لممارسة المهنة. 

اما موضوع المحاسبة فلا اظنه مناسبا, فالدول المتقدمة مثلا تصدر معايير ومقاييس لممارسة كل مهنة ولكن عند حدوث نزاع فان المصدر الذي يرجع اليه لحل النزاع ومجازاة المخطيء هو العقد. اذاً انت لست مجبرا بتطبيق مقاييس الدولة -ولا يستطيع احد ان يقول ان مقاييس الدولة خالية من الاخطاء او لا يمكن انتاج ما هو افضل منها- ولكنك مكلف بعمل ما اتفقت عليه في العقد بالطريقة التي تناسبك. 



5) هل تنصح بأخذ الاعترافات المهنية مثل pmp وغيرها أم تفضل الشهادات والبحوث الاكاديمية كالماجستير؟ 
انصح بها جميعا ولكن ما يتم تحصيله من الـPMP لا يقارن بما يتم تحصيله من دراسة الماجستير من ناحية الفائدة.



6) الكثير من المهندسين يتجهون للإدارة وإدارة المشاريع فما هو السر؟ 
ربما يعود ذلك لمجموعة من الاسباب منها ان الادارة محببة للجميع ودراستها لا تتطلب جهد كبير وفوق هذا فاثرها كبير في رفع مستوى العمل, ومن الاسباب ان العمل الاداري ربما يكون ايسر من الاعمال المعمارية والهندسية. اضافة الى النقطة والتي اراها السبب الرئيس وهي ان مجال العمل افضل.



7) بصورة عامة أي التخصصات الهندسية أقرب لإدارة المشاريع؟ هندسة مدنية أم معمارية أم ميكانيكية أم كهربية ...الخ؟
لايوجد اختلاف ظاهر في جل المشروعات (باستثناء واحد) في ان الاقرب هو صاحب التخصص, فان كان المشروع يتعلق بالحاسب فمهندس الحاسب اقرب ودواليك. ولم اسمع احدا قال بان المعماري هو الانسب لادارة المشاريع الميكانيكية مثلا, وهذا لا يعني عدم قدرته على ذلك ولكن غيره اجدر بذلك.

الاختلاف يأتي عندما يكون المشروع انشائي, فحتى بعض المهندسين الكهربائيين والميكانيكيين يرون انهم ربما يكونوا اجدر من المعماري والمهندس المدني في ادارة المشروع. القضية قد لا تحتمل النقاش في هذه المسألة, فهم وان كانوا يستطيعون ذلك الا انهم بلا ادنى شك ليسوا في مستوى مقارنتهم بالمعماري والمهندس الانشائي في هذا الصدد.

بقي المعماري والمهندس االانشائي, واتمنى الا يكون حديثي القادم مدعاة لتحامل فئة على فئة وان نستمر في هدوء. من ابجديات المنطق ان افضل من يدير اي شيء هو مخطط ذلك الشيء. فلو قام المهندس الالكتروني بتصميم جهاز ما, وجزئية من هذا الجهاز تتعلق بالهندسة الكهربائية, فلا اظنه من المقبول القول بان المهندس الكهربائي اجدر بادارة التخطيط والتصميم والتنفيذ لهذا الجهاز من المهندس الالكتروني.

ظنٌ بعض المهندسين الانشائيين انهم الاقرب لادارة المشاريع الانشائية نابع من اهمية وطول مرحلة تنفيذ المشروع. وفي الواقع المهندس الانشائي لا ينفذ المشروع وانما يقوم بحساب ورسم وتفصيل أساسات وهيكل المشروع الانشائي ولذلك نحن نقول هو الاولى بادارة تنفيذ ما قام به هو وليس هنالك انسب منه في عمل ذلك, ولان عمله هذا جزء من مرحلة الانشاء فقد تعارف عليه باسم اشراف حتى لا يتم الخلط بينه وبين ادارة المشروع باكمله او ادارة مرحلة الانشاء. فعلى افتراض ان فرضية "المنفذ هو الاولى بالادارة", فهي لا تنطبق على المهندس الانشائي. ولو صحة تلك النظرية فان المقاول الميداني (غير الحاصل على شهادة لا في العمارة ولا الهندسة الانشائية) هو اولى بادارة المشروع. لذا لا يعقل ان نقول بان المهندس الانشائي هو افضل من يدير تنفيذ ما قام به (الرسومات والحسابات والتفاصيل للهيكل والاساس) والمعماري ليس افضل من يدير تنفيذ ما قام به (التصميم) 

ناتي لمرحلة ما قبل التنفيذ وهي الاهم بالنسبة لادارة المشاريع , ففي تلك المرحلة يتم اابتكار فكرة المشروع وتحديد التدابير ونوع العقد الذي سيتم به المشروع اضافة الى التخطيط له وتحديد الجهات المشاركة فيه, في هذه المرحلة يتم تحديد ادق التفاصيل اضافة الى الاسترالتيجيات والتي قد تكون سببا في نجاح او فشل المشروع, ما اتحدث عنه لا يقتصر على التصميم التفصيلي وانما ما قبل التصميم كذلك. ولو افترضنا جدلا انه لا يوجد شيء اسمه مدير مشروع ( الدور الاكبر لمدير المشروع يكون في هذه المرحلة). فان كان المهندس الانشائي قادر على ادارة هذه المرحلة فالمعماري من باب اولى اقدر. المعماري المتخرج حديثا, فضلا عن الخبير مؤهل على ايجاد الافكار المعمارية للمشروع الانشائي وايجاد العديد من الخيارات للعميل والذي عادة ما يكون تواق لمعرفة الخيارات الممكنة بل انه مؤهل للاقتراح على العميل ما اذا كان المشروع يحتاج اصلا عمل انشائي (انشاء مبنى) او ان مشروعه هذا لا يستصاغ تنفيذه عن طريق بناء, فسنوات الطالب المعماري التي قضاها في كليته كلها تدور حول وظيفة وفراغ . من وجهة نظري المتواضعه المهندس الانشائي ربما يكون له القدرة على ادارة المشروع باكمله, لكن بين قدرته هذه وقدرة المعماري بون شاسع. وفاقد الشيء لا يعطيه. 


8) بخبرتي المتواضعة أعتقد بأن أهم الأشياء في إدارة المشاريع هي طريقة عرض المشاريع والتسويق والدقة والتنظيم؟ هل توافقني على هذا الكلام؟
لاشك ان ما ذكرته مهم ولكني ارى البعد الاستراتيجي اهم. فما ذكرته يعتمد بالاساس على ما قبله. فالتخطيط المحكم في بداية المشروع وادارة التغيير اثناء المشروع حال حدث انحراف عن التخطيط المسبق اضافة الى تهيئة الجو المناسب لاعضاء المشروع هي المقومات الاساسية للمشروع الناجح من وجهة نظري المتواضعة. 


اخي العبد الفقير, اشكرك على اسئلتك الجميلة والتي استمتعت بالاجابة عليها, وحقيقة الاسئلة التي طرحتها مثيرة وكل سوآل يحتاج الى نقاش طويل, وقد يكون من الانسب نقاش بعض منها في مواضيع منفصلة حتى تتم مشاركة عدد اكبر من الاخوان, فنستفيد جميعا من ارائهم.


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (21 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما شاء الله تبارك الله ... اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وزدنا علما ...
فعلا كان اختيار موفق للقاء مع الاخ الكريم "واحد يفكر" .. فلقد كانت اجوبته للاسئلة الاستفتاحية مميزة جدا جدا، وفعلا لا تخرج الا من مفكر!

كما لا يفوتني الاشادة على الاسئلة الراقية للاخ "العبد الفقير" فقد كانت اسئلة تثير النقاش وتدعوا الى التفكير وتجميع الخبرات والمعرفة للاجابة عليها، كما ان اسئلة الاخ "النائف" في محلها وتنبئ عن نقاش مفيد وجيد، وانا متفائل جدا بردود عالية الجودة ومقننة وذات منفعه للجميع.

............................... (فاصل ونواصل) ... 


ذكرت ان المشاركة في كتابة ردود او مواضيع في قسم العمارة يتطلب صور ورسومات وخلافها من المواد التي تساعد على كتابتها، فلماذا ييستمر انقطاعك عن الكتابة في قسم الادارة الهندسية وادارة المشاريع؟ وهل حرمانك لنا من هذا العلم والمعرفة وحسن الاسلوب منصف لنا؟؟؟

ما هو السبب الذي يجعل الشركات "الصغيرة والمتوسطة الحجم على وجه الخصوص" قليلة الاهتمام بإصدار معايير ومقاييس لتقويم الاداء (او ما يطلق عليه الممارسة المثلى)؟ وهل هذا الدور يقتصر على مبادرات الشركات الكبيرة وعلى الاكاديميا؟

ادارة المعرفة ... هل تقتصر ادارة المعرفة داخل شركة او مؤسسة بعينها؟ ام يمكن ادارة المعرفة لمجموعه من الشركات والمؤسسات مجتمعه، وربما يتجاوز الامر الى ادارة المعرفة على مستوى القطاع "قطاع التشييد على سببيل المثال"؟ واذا تم ذلك هل ستكون المحصلة لفائدة القطاع بأسرة؟ 

ما هي اهم معوقات ادارة المعرفة سواء على نطاق مؤسسة ما او على نطاق قطاع كامل؟

ما هي متطلبات ادارة المعرفة؟ وهل تستلزم وجود اجراءات معينة او ادوات معينة؟ماهي؟ وكيف لنا من دمجها او تنصيبها مع مراحل وعمليات ادارة المشاريع؟ ... (اعلم ان الاجابة تطول، ولكن لابأس من اعطاء افكار عامة)

هل ادارة المشاريع تستلزم شخصا منظما؟؟ 

ما علاقة ادارة الاعمال بإدارة المشاريع؟

شكرا على سعة صدرك ولوقتك الثمين الذي تقضيه في الاجابة على الاسئلة، اسأل الله العظيم ان يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك وان يبارك لك فيه وان يزيدك علما وحلما وفهما ...


----------



## ابوسعاد (21 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا اشكر الاخ العزيز واحد يفكر وان كنت احب التعرف عليه اكثر من خلال اسمه حتى نستشعر التقارب الحقيقي. واشكر الاخ ابوصالح الذي عودنا دائما على اطروحاته المتميزة واشكر كل من تفضل بالمشاركة وسؤالي لاخي العزيز واحد يفكر هو:-
بمشيئة الله بعد حصولكم على الدكتوراة- بتفوق وبعد الحفل الذي سوف تقيمه احتفالا بذلك( انا بدبسك في دعوتنا جميعا)ماهو الطريق الذي تخطط للسير فيه؟ اعمال حرة؟ وظيفة؟ استشارات...الخ؟
واذا كان الواحد منا يحلم بدراسة الماجستير والدكتوراة وهو يعمل وليس لديه الامكانية لترك عمله ماهو الحل ؟انا مهندس مدني مصري اعمل بالرياض بالسعودية.
اكرر شكري للجميع ومع خالص تحياتي ودعواتي بالتوفيق اخوكم محمد صقر(ابوسعاد)


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (21 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة 
بالفعل العلم تاج فوق رؤوس العلماء فأخونا واحد بيفكر أجاباتة كلها علم و تعمق وسؤالى هو 
هل تعتقد أن لعلم أدارة المشروعات فى البلاد العربية عامة" لة التأثير فى أدارة شركات المقاولات
أقصد من كلامى ليس الشركات العالمية وأنما الأقل فى الترتيب فمن تعاملى فى مجال المقاولات
والشركات سواء المحلية داخل بلدى أو العالمية التى ترتبط بأعمال فى بلدى وجدت فرق هائل
فى أستخدام أدوات أدارة المشروعات ففى الشركات المحلية يكون المال هو صاحب القرار 
فمهما قمت بعمل دراسات جدوى وبرامج زمنية و و و 000 تجد أن كل هذا مصيرة أما لدرج 
مكتب الأستشارى أو صاحب الشركة فما رأيك فى هذا 
آسف للأطالة ولكننى لاحظت فى خلال رحلة عملى لأكثر من 28 سنة أن التقنيات تتقدم والعقول
كما هى فى شركاتنا وتجد بالفعل أنك حين تعمل مع شركة أجنبية وتبدء فى تطبيق التقنيات تشعر
بفرق كبير ولو حاولت تطبيق ذلك فى الشركات المحلية صدمت بأن كلامك يؤخذ على أنة فلسفة
ومضيعة للوقت ووجدت فى النهاية أن شهاداتك التى حصلت عليها وضعت فى براويز على الحائط
أو لوضعها فى cv عند التقدم لوظيفة
آسف للأطالة 
 محمود حازم عياد


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (22 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم

أرحب أولا بالصديق العزيز (واحد يفكر)، أسعدني في الحقيقة وجوده معنا وكذلك أجوبته الراقية. وقد تشرفت بمعرفته منذ بضع سنين ورافقته في أحد المرات الى مؤتمر علمي أضافت اليه روحه الطيبه وقدرته على المناقشة والمحاورة طعما لا ينسى وفوائد كثيره. والحقيقة أنني معجب بإدارة المعرفة كأداة للتطور وإستمرار المعرفة والاستفادة من التجارب ، خصوصا في عالمنا العربي الذي يعمل فيه كل من يعمل بدون تنسيق مع الآخر وبدون حتى أن يطلع الآخرين ماذا يعمل وكأن المعرفة التي نحصل عليها ملكا خاصا لا يجب أن يعرفه غيرنا. وقد سبقني الإخوة الكرام بطرح أسئلة عميقة لم أجد ما أُضيفه عليها غير الترحيب بالضيف والشكر للمستضيف وصاحب الفكرة وما تابع تنفيذها. 

سؤالي عن ادارة المعرفة حول ما ذكره شارلز إقبو في بحث منشور له عن إدارة المعرفة في شركات الانشاءآت الصغيرة والمتوسطة من أن هناك تقديرا متزايدا للقدرة الاقتصادية والانتاجية للمنشأه يعتمد بشكل أكبر على القدرات الفكرية والخدمية فيها أكبر من إعتماده على أصولها بشكل عام. هذا الكلام مهم ليس في الجوانب الخاصة بإدارة المعرفة فيه فحسب ولكن أيضا فيما يخص التقدير المالي لقيمة هذه التقديرات ، أعرف أنه من الصعب قياس قيمة القدرات الفكرية للمنشأه غير إدراجها تحت تصنيف الشهره الذي يخضع في العادة لتقديرات فردية وليس على اساس علمي. ولكن في المنشاءآت التي تعتمد أصلا على ما في أدمغة موظفيها من معرفة ، يكون هذا العامل مهما للغاية ، فمثل المنشاءآت ذات الطابع الاستشاري التي تكون فيها السلعة المباعة هي فكر موظفيها ومعرفتهم يكون تقدير هذا الجانب بإعتباره أصلا من الاصول الغالية الثمن.

هل يمكن أن نرى في المستقبل طريقة لتقدير قيمة المعرفة على اساس علمي لتكون بندا من بنود الاصول التي تقدر قيمة المنشأة على اساسها؟.

وتقبلوا جميعا تحياتي وتقديري.


----------



## واحد يفكر (24 يوليو 2007)

الاخ الفاضل محمممد
اخجلتني بجميل كلامك, جعلني الله كما ظننت.

الاخ الفاضل النائف, حياك الله واجزل ثوابك.

بالنسبة لسؤالي هو متعلق برسالة الماجستير والتي عنوانها (التاخير واسبابة دراسة مقارنة بين المسببات في المملكة العربية السعودية وبريطانيا ) ، انا اعلم ان عينة البحث كانت على 800 شركة 
فاود معرفة كم النسبة التي حصلت الشركات في الممكلة في عينة البحث وماهو حجم تلك الشركات ( اي ماهو التصنيف التي تحملة وفي اي المجالات )
عينة الدراسة التي ذكرتها هي التي كان يفترض ان تكون في بحث الدكتوراة ولكن الاستجابة كانت اقل من ذلك, اما بالنسبة للماجستير فقد كانت العينة 83 شخص (مقاولين, واستشاريين, وملاك), 47 من السعودية وقد كان اختيارهم عشوائي وهم يشملون جميع الفئات.

ثانيا : هل هناك ادارة مشاريع احترافية مطبقة في تلك الشركات ؟ وماهي نسبة شركات المقاولات العائلية في عينة البحث ؟
كان البحث مختصاً بموضوع محدد ولم يكن يشمل معرفة ما اذا كانت ادارة المشاريع مطبقة لديهم بصورة متقنة ام لا. ولم تكن هناك ضرورة لمعرفة هل المشارك يعمل في شركة عائلية ام لا. لكن النتائج اشارت ولو بطريقة غير مباشرة الى ان الاحترافية غير موجودة في ادارة المشاريع.

ثالثا: من المؤكد ان التاخير ليس بالضرورة ان يكون المقاول سببا رئيسيا فيه وانما هناك اسباب اخرى كثيرة ، اود ان تحدثنا عن اهم الاسباب التي تودي الى تاخير تسليم المشاريع في وقتها المحدد ؟ 
كان رأي الاستشاريين والملاك ان المقاول هو هو المسؤول الاول عن التأخير في المشاريع, بينما رأى المقاولين ان المالك هو المسؤول الاول. لكن أهم أسباب التأخير تشير الى أن المقاول هو المسؤول الأول. 

واليك أهم عشرة اسباب في تأخر المشاريع في المملكة:

Difficulties in financing the project by the contractor 
Cash flow problems faced by the contractor
Delay in the settlement of contractor claims by the owner 
Ineffective planning and scheduling of the project by the contractor 
Contractor’s poor coordination with the parties involved in the project 
Ineffective control of project progress by the contractor 
Changes in the scope of the project 
Delay in progress payments by the owner 
Poor communications by the contractor with the parties involved in the project 
Slow decision making by the owner’s organisation​
والنائج تشير الى ان 96% من المساهمين في الدراسة شاركوا في مشاريع عانت من التأخير. في السعودية, 7% شاركوا في مشاريع وصل حد التأخير فيها الى أكثر من الضعف. وقد تم تقرير 952 مشروع في السعودية من مجموع 2379 مشروع كمشاريع عانت من التأخير. بينما في بريطانيا كان الوضع افضل بكثير, اإذ تبين أن 79% من 3438 مشروع تم الانتهاء من تنفيذها في الوقت المخطط له أو قبل ذلك. وقد اشارت النتائج الى ان الاسباب التي تشكل خطورة كبيرة على عمر المشروع في بريطانيا خمسة بينما عددها في السعودية 21. 

وشكرا لك على مشاركتك.


----------



## واحد يفكر (25 يوليو 2007)

الاخ الفاضل ابو صالح, رفع الله قدرك واجزل ثوابك على مجهودك وبقية الاخوة في هذا المنتدى, فلكم انتم الفضل الكبير بما تقدمونه في هذا المنتدى. واليك ما جادة به النفس جوابا على اسئلتك:

ذكرت ان المشاركة في كتابة ردود او مواضيع في قسم العمارة يتطلب صور ورسومات وخلافها من المواد التي تساعد على كتابتها، فلماذا ييستمر انقطاعك عن الكتابة في قسم الادارة الهندسية وادارة المشاريع؟ وهل حرمانك لنا من هذا العلم والمعرفة وحسن الاسلوب منصف لنا؟؟؟
كنت ايضا ذكرت تقصيري في هذا الصدد بسبب انشغالي, وبما انك طرحت الموضوع مرة اخرى فسابدي ما كن اخفيه من رأي. ووجهة نظري التالية ليست مبررا لي وانما فكرة تبنيتها من قريب. في المنتديات بصفة عامة المواضيع المتعمقة والطويلة ليس لها قراء كثر, والمشاركة فيها تكون قليلة جدا واحيانا معدومة, وبالمقابل فان كتابة هذه المواضيع تتطلب جهد. لذا ارى انه من الانسب في المنتديات البدء بطرح رؤس اقلام للموضوع حتى يبدو خفيفا فيستصيغه عدد اكبر ويتم اكتساب الغير واعين باهمية الموضوع, وتدريجيا سيصل المشاركين الى نقاط اعمق وطرح اكثر متعة. وفي هذا المنتدى امثلة جميلة على هذا ولك انت يا ابا صالح عدة مواضيع كتبت بهذه الطريقة الجذابة. لذا ءأمل ان تكون هذه الطريقة حل وسط للكثير من الاخوة المثقفين لطرح ما لديهم وبشكل ميسر.



ما هو السبب الذي يجعل الشركات "الصغيرة والمتوسطة الحجم على وجه الخصوص" قليلة الاهتمام بإصدار معايير ومقاييس لتقويم الاداء (او ما يطلق عليه الممارسة المثلى)؟ وهل هذا الدور يقتصر على مبادرات الشركات الكبيرة وعلى الاكاديميا؟
الشركات التي تصدر معايير ومقاييس لتقويم الأداء قليلة جدا (حتى الشركات الكبيرة), والسبب يكمن في بذل مجهود كبير من مؤسسات بحثية متعاونة مع الشركات, اقول صرف مجهود كبير في ايجاد تلك المعايير وهي ما يطلق عليها KPIs - Key Performance Indicators المشكلة الفعليه هي في عدم تطبيق هذه المعايير في الشركات الصغيرة والمتوسطة. وربما يكون عدم التطبيق يعود لعدة امور منها عدم الوعي باهميتها في تحسين اداء الشركة, ايضا قد يكون التطبيق صعبا فمعايير التقويم هذه صمممت لتتوافق مع مبادئ ممارسة المهنة بينما تكون ممارسة كثير من الشركات الصغيرة والمتوسطة لا تتوافق اصلا مع ابجديات الممارسة السليمة. اضف الى هذا كله غياب جانب البحث والتطوير في هذه الشركات. فالشركات الصغيرة والمتوسطة عادة ما تفتقر الى الممارس الباحث فضلا عن الباحث المطلق والذي بتعاونه مع الممارس يساهم في رفع مستوى الأداء بشكل مستمر.

اما بالنسبة لاصدار معايير للمارسة المثلى, فلعل هنالك من يعتقد ان السبب هو افتقاد هذه الشركات للمارسة المثلى فكيف لها ان تصدر مالا تتقنه, وفاقد الشيء لا يعطيه. لكني ارى انه مهما كانت الشركة سيئة في ممارستها الا انه لا بد وان يكون في ممارستها ما هو امثل (بالنسبة لها هي), وبتقرير تلك الممارسات التي اثبتت التجارب نجاحها لا شك سيرتفع أداء االشركة. لكن المشكة في عدم اصدار تقارير (ومن ثم معايير) للمارسة المثلى هو كما اسلفت يتعلق بغياب الوعي لاهمية هذه الامور وبالتالي غياب المؤهلين لتطبيقها.



ادارة المعرفة ... هل تقتصر ادارة المعرفة داخل شركة او مؤسسة بعينها؟ ام يمكن ادارة المعرفة لمجموعه من الشركات والمؤسسات مجتمعه، وربما يتجاوز الامر الى ادارة المعرفة على مستوى القطاع "قطاع التشييد على سببيل المثال"؟ واذا تم ذلك هل ستكون المحصلة لفائدة القطاع بأسرة؟ 
عدة اطروحات تطرقت لجميع المستويات التي ذكرتها, لكن كون مفهوم ادارة المعرفة حديث والغالبية العظمى من الشركات لا تعي فائدتها وبعضها لا تعلم عنها شيئاً (لمست هذا واقعا) فضلا عن ان تطبقها, لذا فلا زال الجهد الاكبر قائم على التوعية باهميتها وايجاد الحلول الانسب لتطبيقها في الشركات والمشاريع. ولكي يتم تطبيق ادارة المعرفة على مستوى القطاع فربما يجدر قبل ذلك تطبيقها بصورة اكبر على الشركة نفسها ومن ثم بانشاء شبكات لمجموعات من الشركات. ولا شك انه اذا تم تطبيق ادارة المعرفة بمفهومها الحقيقي على مستوى القطاع فان الفائدة المرجوة كبيرة جدا. وقبل ان انهي كلامي هنا, اود أن اشير الى ان ادارة المعرفة لا تعني ادارة المعلومات او تقنية االمعلومات وان كانتا ترتبطان بادارة المعرفة. قلت هذا حتى لا يتصور قارئ بأن تطبيق ادارة المعرفة على القطاع سيقتصر على ربط قواعد بيانات الشركات. الموضوع اكبر من هذا, فهو بالدرجة الاولى يهدف تميكن التبادل المعرفي بين افراد القطاع بصورة مباشرة, وهذا يتطلب ابرام اتفاقيات بين الشركات لتبادل الخبرات. وقد قامت IT Construction Forum بتطبيق مبدأي لذلك, اذا انها ترتبط بمجموعة من الشركات, الا ان تعاونهم يقتصر على تبادل المعلومات. 

ما هي اهم معوقات ادارة المعرفة سواء على نطاق مؤسسة ما او على نطاق قطاع كامل؟
المعوقات كثيرة, ولا يمكنني ان اجزم ان هذا الامر اهم من ذلك لان اهمية تلك المعوقات تختلف من شركة الى اخرى ومن دولة الى اخرى واختلافها بسبب اختلاف الموارد والكفاءآت والانظمة والبيئة والمفاهيم. وهناك رسالة ماجستير حديثة تطرقت لاهم عوائق تطبيق ادارة المعرفة في المملكة, صاحب هذه الرسالة هو احد اعضاء المنتدى, لذا قد يكون مناسبا ان نلجأ اليه في هذا الامر كونه تخصص فيه. 

ما هي متطلبات ادارة المعرفة؟ وهل تستلزم وجود اجراءات معينة او ادوات معينة؟ماهي؟ وكيف لنا من دمجها او تنصيبها مع مراحل وعمليات ادارة المشاريع؟ ... (اعلم ان الاجابة تطول، ولكن لابأس من اعطاء افكار عامة)
هناك اربع عناصر اساسية يجب ان تتوفر لكي تتم ادارة المعرفة وهي المعرفة والادارة وتقنية المعلومات والبيئة المبنية على التعاون. وادارة المعرفة لا تتم باجرآت تدريجية اي تبدأمن "أ" وتنتهي عند "ي" وانما هي دورة من الاجراءآت المتكررة. بمعنى آخر لو اننا بدأنا بالاجراء "أ" فاننا باستمرار سنعود الى "أ" فالمسألة ديناميكية الى حد ما. وقد تحدث غري ساوثن عن ضرورة توفر ثلاث امور حتى نتمكن من ادارة المعرفة. اولاً: امتلاك المعرفة (وهذا لا شك متوفر, فلا يوجد ممارس الا ولديه كم هائل من المعرفة). ثانياً: يجب أن يكون لدى أفراد المنظمة النية والعزيمة على استخدام المعرفة التي يمتلكونها. ثالثاً: يجب أن يمتلكوا القدرة على معرفة المكان المناسب لتطبيق المعرفة المناسبة. 

وكثيرة هي النماذج لاجراءآت تطبيق ادارة المعرفة, لكنها بطريقة او باخرى تدور حول 

- تحديد المعرفة التي تهم االمنظمة
- جرد المعرفة المتوفرة
- تصنيفها
- تحويل ما يمكن من المعرفة الضمنية الى معرفة ظاهرة
- تطبيق المعرفة 
- تبادل المعرفة
- نيل واكتساب معرفة وخبرات جديدة

طبعا قد لا تبدو الاجراءآت واضحة فكل اجراء يحتاج الى تفسير, ويندرج تحت كل اجراء مجموعة من العمليات لتحقيقة. وهناك بحوث تخصصت في البحث فقط في واحد من هذه الاجراءآت. 


هل ادارة المشاريع تستلزم شخصا منظما؟؟ 
لو كانت الاجابة تقتضي قول كلمة لقلت "بالتأكيد" لكن في الامر تتفصيل. لا يجهل احدنا ان المشروع يستلزم تسليمه في وقت محدد وبجودة محدد وكلفة محددة. هذه المحددات تلزم ادارة المشروع على تصميم خطة لعمل ذلك وهذه الخطة تتطلب عمل اجراءآت مستمرة في اوقات محددة, التأخير عن عمل مهمة قد يوثر بالسلب على اداء المشروع. لكن في الجانب الآخر, وهو ما نلمسه في الواقع, هو ان الانسان المنتظم عادة ما يكون اقل ابداعا من الغير منتظم او المزاجي. فصاحب الصنعة المميز (تخيل اي نجار او سباك او معماري مميز تعرفه) عادة ما يكون مزاجي الطبع, يتعبك معه, كثير من مواعيده مجرد كلام, لكن في المقابل تحصل على شيء مميز. اذكر لكم مثالا على ذلك: حين كنت ارمم مسكني كنت ابحث عن سباك وكهربائي, فدلني احدهم على سباك وقال صادق واسعاره رخيصة, ودلني الآخر ععلى كهربائي وقال لا يوجد في البلد افضل منه. اما السباك فانهى عمله قبل الوقت المحدد ولكن بعد ذلك تبين لي رداءة سباكته. اما الكهربائي فكان بحق مبدع في افكاره وفي تنفيذه, لكنه اتعبني بحق, فكان يحضر يوما ويغيب أيام. لكن الوضع مختلف في ادارة المشاريع, فضريبة عدم الانتظام قد لا تغتفر, وقد تنتج بخسارة كببيرة. لذا فالمنظم ربما يكون مقدم على المبدع اذا كان التركيز على الوقت والتكلفة. والمبدع ربما يكون مقدما اذا كان التركيز الاكبر على الجودة.

واذا كان مدير المشاريع يعمل في شركة متطورة اداريا, حينها يمكن ان يجبر على التخلي عن جزء كبير من مزاجيته فيكون بذلك افضل المهنيين. اذ جمع بين الابداع والانتظام. 



ما علاقة ادارة الاعمال بإدارة المشاريع؟
الثانية تتم تحت مظلة الاولى وبقرار منها. الاولى تهدف الى ادارة عمل مستمر (كشركة تجارية او مؤسسة خيرية) وتحقيق اهدافه, والاهداف تكون سنوية او على المدى البعيد, كخماسية او عشرينية., وفي القطاعات التي لا يكون تطبيق نظام المشاريع فيها الزاما , تقوم ادارة المشاريع برفع مستوى الاداء. مثال بسيط على ذلك, محل بيع جوالات يقوم بادارة اعماله من شراء وتسويق وادارة العمال وغيرها. هذا المحل لو طبق ادارة المشاريع في محله لرفع مستوى الربح عنده,. فحينما يكون عمله مبني على مشاريع, كأن يكون هدف مشروعه الاول بيع 2000 جوال في مدة شهر. في هذه الحالة سيكون تركيز فريق العمل كله على انجاز هذا المشروع المؤقت (فيرتكز التخطيط على مدة قصيرة, وسيكون التسويق للمنتجات اكثر فعالية, وتحفيز العمال كاعطائهم مكافأة مجزية اذا تم تحقيق الهدف القريب سييزيد من عطائهم), وفي اسوء الحالات سيكون الناتج افضل من لو بقي المحل دون تطبيق ادارة المشاريع. فادارة الاعمال الناجحة تقتضي تطبيق ادارة المشاريع, لذلك فان الكثير من الشركات في جميع المجالات توجهت وبقوة الى تطبيق ادارة المشاريع. في ادارة الاعمال تكون الهيكلة الادارية للمنظمة مبنية على الاقسام, بينما في المشاريع يتشكل اعضاء المشروع من مجموعة اقسام, مثلا قد يسلتزم مشروعا ما في شركة بيع سيارت مشاركة فرد من قسم المحاسبة, وآخر من ادارة المشتريات, ,ومهندس ميكانيكي ... الخ كلهم يعملون جنبا الى جنب كفريق واحد . بالنسبة لقطاع التشييد فالمشاريع فيها الزامية, ولكن قد يكون من الانسيب لادارة الاعمال في هذه الحالة تبني ادارة برامج المشاريع.


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (25 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير .. وبارك الله لك في وقتك ومالك وذريتك
اجابات رائعه ومحدده وغنية بالمعلومات .. زادك الله علما

في انتظار باقي ردودك على اسئلة الاخوان .. واكرر شكري لك للوقت الذي تبذله في الاجابات المركزة
واخيرا ان شاء الله سنستضيف الاخ الكريم المتخصص في عوائق تطبيق ادارة المعرفة قريبا بإذنه تعالى


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (9 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم

ما زلنا في الانتظار ... اتمنى ان تعود الينا في اقرب فرصة

للرفع


----------



## ام نورا (11 أغسطس 2007)

*اكثر من رائع*

ماشاء الله تبارك الله عقول جبارة ومنطق وابداع وطرح ممتع ووافي 
استاذنا الرائع ابو صالح وافكارك الاروع اختيار موفق للضيف وموضوع اكثر من شيق 
الاستاذ الدكتور واحد يفكر ( ابو اصيل ) بارك الله لك في علمك ورزقك وذريتك وعملك 
فعلا مفكر واتقنت اختيار مسماك في الملتقى حفظك الله وزادك باذنه همة لتتابع مسيرتك الى النجاح
الاخوة الافاضل جميعا اسئلة ذات عمق ومغزى وتدبر تنم عن اقتدار وممارسة 
جعلتموني جميعا اشعر بحقيقة ومقدار ما يتطلبه الوضع من جهد واطلاع وعمل 
كي اجد لي مكانا بين صفوف الحاضرين لاستيعاب طرح عقولكم النيرة وليس بين صفوف المتناقشين 
جزاكم الله جميعا كل خيرواغناكم من فضله 
لا امللك من الاسئلة ما يرتقي لطرحكم اكتفي بالاطلاع والاستفادة والشكر والدعاء وانتظار المزيد ​


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (16 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أود ان اشكر الاخ الكريم "واحد يفكر" شكرا جزيلا على طرحه المتميز وعلى وقته الثمين الذي افرده بصحبتنا .. كما اسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناته وان يرزقه العلم النافع والعمل الصالح.

نظرا لطول فترة انتظارنا لأجوبة الاسئلة المتبقية، وتأثير ذلك على جدول المقابلات لبقية الاخوة الاعضاء .. سوف يتم فتح مقابلة جديدة مع عضو جديد .. وفي نفس الوقت كلنا شغف لقراءة بقية الاجوبة (وربما التفاعل معها ومناقشتها .. كيف يرى القراء) من الاخ واحد يفكر حال انجازها .. 

اعيد شكري الجزيل للمبدع واحد يفكر واسال الله ان يعينه على ما لديه من انشغالات وان يجعل التوفيق والنجاح حليفه.:12:


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (17 أغسطس 2007)

كل الشكر للاخ واحد يفكر وفي الحقيقة امتعنا بردوده وبمعلوماته القيمة 

ندعو له بالتوفيق وفي ادارة احدى المشاريع العملاقة في هذا البلد .لانه فعلا خسارة ان لا يتم الاستفادة من هذه الشخصيات


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (21 أغسطس 2007)

أحب أشكر الأخ واحد يفكر على نثره العطر لعلمه و خبرته . استفدت كثيرا من هذه المقابلة . 

و الشكر موصول للأخ أبو صالح .


----------



## هيبلو (30 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
سؤالي للأخ (واحد يفكر)
ان إدارة المشاريع علم واسع الاطراف في حد ذاته ولكن بما ان اساسك هو الهندسة المعمارية هل تعتقد ان مجالك العملي سيكون ايضا محصور فقط فيما هو مستند على الهندسة المعمارية حيث ان ادارة المشاريع تختص في مجالات أخرىو كثيرة بعيده عن العماره ؟


----------



## هيبلو (30 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وحفظه وبركاته. بسم الله ما شاء الله .
بصراحه يا أخوان صعبتوا علينا المهمة و بدا منا انه من الصعب الرقي لهذا المستوى ولكن لله الحمد ان كل منكم يستاهل واكثر ويارب ايزيدكم من علمه ويعينكم لكل خير ونسأل الله يكثر من امثالكم في امتنا الاسلامية وكلنا امل في ان نرى العمارة والادارة في قلوبنا اولا وثم مجتمعاتنا المتعطشه لهذه الدماء البناءة .
لله الحمد اولا واخرا ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي القدير.


----------



## rahel (11 يناير 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر استاذنا ابو صالح انك اتحت لنا هذة الفرصة الجيدة للنهل من معرفة دكتور" واحد يفكر "
وننتظر المزيد


----------



## واحد يفكر (22 يناير 2009)

أعتذر لكم على التأخر.

الاخ الفاضل ابو سعاد,شكرا لك على المشاركة,

بمشيئة الله بعد حصولكم على الدكتوراة- بتفوق وبعد الحفل الذي سوف تقيمه احتفالا بذلك(انا بدبسك في دعوتنا جميعا)ماهو الطريق الذي تخطط للسير فيه؟ اعمال حرة؟ وظيفة؟ استشارات...الخ؟

أهدف إلى العمل لمدة لا تزيد عن اربع سنوات, وبعد ذلك ان وفق الله سأبدأ في مشروع لي. على فكرة, كنت أظنك انت من سيعزمني بمناسبة تخرجي, فالمتخرج لا يحتفي بنفسه . 


واذا كان الواحد منا يحلم بدراسة الماجستير والدكتوراة وهو يعمل وليس لديه الامكانية لترك عمله ماهو الحل ؟انا مهندس مدني مصري اعمل بالرياض بالسعودية.
هناك الكثير من الجامعات التي توفر دورات ماجستير ودكتوراة عن بعد, اعلم جيدا ان الدراسة عن بعد لها سمعة سيئة في العالم العربي, لكني ايضا اعلم جيدا ان المتخرجين بالدراسة عن بعد في الجامعات المحترمة لا يقلون كفاءة عن المنتظمين, لان معايير الحصول على الشهادة واحدة, واعلم جيدا ان تلك الجامعات لا تكتب في الشهادة انك حصلت عليها بانتظام او عن بعد لان هذا ليس له معنى لديهم. فالحاصل على الشهادة حقق المتطبات للحصول عليها. مثلا, الدارس عن بعد للماجستير, يحضر الاختبارات نفسها مع المنتظمين. ويقدم رسالة بمتابعة من مشرفه منذ بداية كتابتها حتى نهايتها.


----------



## واحد يفكر (22 يناير 2009)

اخي الفاضل محمود حازم عياد,

هل تعتقد أن لعلم أدارة المشروعات فى البلاد العربية عامة" لة التأثير فى أدارة شركات المقاولات
أقصد من كلامى ليس الشركات العالمية وأنما الأقل فى الترتيب فمن تعاملى فى مجال المقاولات
والشركات سواء المحلية داخل بلدى أو العالمية التى ترتبط بأعمال فى بلدى وجدت فرق هائل
فى أستخدام أدوات أدارة المشروعات ففى الشركات المحلية يكون المال هو صاحب القرار 
فمهما قمت بعمل دراسات جدوى وبرامج زمنية و و و 000 تجد أن كل هذا مصيرة أما لدرج 
مكتب الأستشارى أو صاحب الشركة فما رأيك فى هذا 
آسف للأطالة ولكننى لاحظت فى خلال رحلة عملى لأكثر من 28 سنة أن التقنيات تتقدم والعقول
كما هى فى شركاتنا وتجد بالفعل أنك حين تعمل مع شركة أجنبية وتبدء فى تطبيق التقنيات تشعر
بفرق كبير ولو حاولت تطبيق ذلك فى الشركات المحلية صدمت بأن كلامك يؤخذ على أنة فلسفة
ومضيعة للوقت ووجدت فى النهاية أن شهاداتك التى حصلت عليها وضعت فى براويز على الحائط
أو لوضعها فى cv عند التقدم لوظيفة

بداية, شكرا لك مشاركتنا جانب مما لمسته من خبرتك الطويلة, ولا اظن المسؤول أعلم بالجواب من السائل, لكن قد لا يليق أن اقف هنا.
لا شك ان لإدارة المشاريع تأثير كبير في رفع مستوى المشروع اينما كان المشروع وأيا كانت هوية الشركات المشاركة فيه. ومع اني استفدت من تعليقك الا اني اختلف معك في رؤيتك ان المال هو الموجه للشركات المحلية, وكأنك تشير الى ان الشركات العالمية تهتم بادارة المشاريع من اجل خاطر ادارة المشاريع. في ظني كل الشركات المحلية والعالمية انشأت من اجل المال, وهي تبحث عن الطريق الاكثر ربحا. فقد ادركت الشركات العالمية ان الربح في التطبيق السليم لادارة المشاريع, وربما لم تدرك بعض الشركات المحلية ذلك.


----------



## khalid goher (25 أبريل 2009)

ماشاء الله على الفكر والعلم و الثقافه يا اخونا ابو اصيل
ياريت أقدر اتعرف عليك عن قرب و نتواصل عن طريق الايميل 
اخوك الصغير: خالد ابراهيم جوهر 
بكالوريوس عمارة 2007- مصري
اعمل في قطر
خبرة 2 سنة مهندس مشروع
مهتم الان بدراسة ادارة المشروعات الهندسية ولكن لم ابدأ بعد و احتاج الى خبراتكم لتعريفي كيفية البداية الصحيحة


----------

